# another bread to try...



## pottersusan (May 11, 2017)

In Tesco instore bakery there is now an 'Ancient grain pave'

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=295256142

It's got spelt, linseed, millet and poppy seeds in it. Quite palatable and didn't affect my bg much - which is unusual to say the least

I also got a sourdough and rye pave - yet to be sampled.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Ahh I just clicked on the link and it says Tesco no longer sells this product  will still have a look when I'm next there though as I love bread with seeds  x


----------



## pottersusan (May 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Ahh I just clicked on the link and it says Tesco no longer sells this product  will still have a look when I'm next there though as I love bread with seeds  x


I bought some today! I've never seen it before.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I bought some today! I've never seen it before.


I will definitely still have a look  x


----------



## Browser (May 13, 2017)

Looks lovely but pretty high for carb counters.


----------



## Kaylz (May 13, 2017)

Browser said:


> Looks lovely but pretty high for carb counters.


Yes but as it is uncut you could easily just have a small serving, and both me and Susan would count carbs too but we are able to adjust x


----------



## pottersusan (May 13, 2017)

Browser said:


> Looks lovely but pretty high for carb counters.



But they are slow release carbs, like Burgen.


----------



## NicolaB68 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tesco sell a Protein loaf which is about 10g carbs per slice and is full of seeds, if this helps anyone


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 27, 2017)

NicolaB68 said:


> Tesco sell a Protein loaf which is about 10g carbs per slice and is full of seeds, if this helps anyone


Never tried it myself, I usually have their small wholemeal bread at 13g carbs per slice for brekkie, is the high protein one nice? X


----------



## khskel (Jun 27, 2017)

I like it. I'm also ok with the Schneider vollkorn Brot they sell even though it's not low carb.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 27, 2017)

NicolaB68 said:


> Tesco sell a Protein loaf which is about 10g carbs per slice and is full of seeds, if this helps anyone


Yep...tried that one...love it.


----------



## NicolaB68 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes love the high protein one


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 27, 2017)

Will have to see if my local stocks it x


----------



## robert potts (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello all. I'm a newbie and am wondering if this bread is any good for diabetics? 
http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/acatalog/FRESH-BAKED-BREAD---Sliced-350g-approx-LK230.html#SID=73

Is wheat flour similar to white flour? I'm a bit confused as to whether as a type 2, I'm allowed gluten in the amounts in this loaf?
TIA


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 30, 2017)

robert potts said:


> Hello all. I'm a newbie and am wondering if this bread is any good for diabetics?
> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/acatalog/FRESH-BAKED-BREAD---Sliced-350g-approx-LK230.html#SID=73
> 
> Is wheat flour similar to white flour? I'm a bit confused as to whether as a type 2, I'm allowed gluten in the amounts in this loaf?
> TIA


Added gluten is not a good thing in bakery products. Wheat flour is a generic term so I suppose that is 00 white flour. 
Do you have a decent bakery near you?


----------



## robert potts (Jun 30, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Added gluten is not a good thing in bakery products. Wheat flour is a generic term so I suppose that is 00 white flour.
> Do you have a decent bakery near you?



I'll have to look into that Mike.
My thinking is that I need to lose weight and I've lost weight before on Atkins diet which is apparently compatible with diabetes.
I did struggle however on Atkins with no bread allowed so I thought that that bread at lowcarbmegastore was a potential godsend.
But, as you say, the gluten could cause problems as a diabetic but the low carb level suits Atkins.
Obviously I'll have to put the diabetes diet before Atkins. The hunt goes on!


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 30, 2017)

Isn't Atkins a low low carb diet?
Anyway I think that if you really like to eat some bread search old school bread, or make it yourself. If you have a gas oven and some time is easy.

Wholegrain flour, salt and yeast - and some olive oil


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 9, 2017)

I discovered some new Hovis 'lower carb' bread in Tesco yesterday.  It's actually called 'Lower Carb.  Comes in white (11.6g a slice), wholemeal (9.6g a slice) & seeded (9.9g a slice).  Bought a white one but haven't tried it yet..


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 9, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I discovered some new Hovis 'lower carb' bread in Tesco yesterday.  It's actually called 'Lower Carb.  Comes in white (11.6g a slice), wholemeal (9.6g a slice) & seeded (9.9g a slice).  Bought a white one but haven't tried it yet..


Already a thread about it, but I'll forgive you as you've not been around  x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 9, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Already a thread about it, but I'll forgive you as you've not been around  x


Oh whoops.  I am so out of touch.


----------

